# Coastal Mendocino County



## NicholasP (Jan 29, 2009)

We are looking for a person or family to invest in and share our 40 acre parcel in Coastal Mendocino. We are limited to one "residence" on this property due to zoning regulations. Therefore we are offering an equity position with a minimum buy in of $150,000 that will reserve a "bedroom suite" in a large multipurpose structure, and initially a shared kitchen, options for studio and shop space, projects, gardening, farming, grazing animals, etc. We are adjoining public park land and it is a mile walk on this land to the ocean bluffs.
A nice situation for someone who wants a second home up country.

-Nicholas and Kathleen 
[email protected]


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Are you 'zoned' to run something akin to a bed and breakfast on your 40 acres? Seems the paperwork 'agreement' to such a venture in allowing someone onto what will be deeded solely as YOUR property is a dangerous endeavor for someone kicking in a minimum of 150K for future 'usage' rights. Especially if there is some sort of conflict of interest. More details would be lovely.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Mendocino County is very strict on what they will and won't allow. We had a B&B there for 5 years. We had to meet 26 conditions before they would allow us to open. 

As far as usage though, I would think you could set up a legally binding agreement regardless of ownership?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If the property Title doesn't reflect the "owners," agreements won't protect it from being encumbered by liens or a mortgage. I was curious how this would be done in CA to protect the interest of all parties.


----------

